# Overclocking 1090T GA-890FXA-UD3



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

i am overclocking my 1090t on the 890fxa and i bsod when i increase turbo boost bast 22x and i am running a stability for 20x multiplier right now and i am hovering at around 47 degrees C so i had 2 questions is that a good temperature for air cooled at 20x multiplier and how do i fix bsod from turbo boost


----------

